# Anyone build a stand?



## windySI (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey
Im planning a 30 gallon tank build as my summer project and am wondering about building a stand for it.
I am worried about the stand not holding the weight of 250 lbs of water and ive accounted for 50 extra lbs of equipment and sand and other things, is this enough?

Any other tips for building one?
Ill scan and load my plan up here in a little bit.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## oneye (Mar 25, 2012)

I have built all of mine out of three quarter inch birch plywood.
Looks nice and is strong.


----------



## windySI (Mar 24, 2012)

how do you make sure that it will hold up to the weight of the tank?
Also is there a certain type of stain that would work better? Im slightly concerned about it getting wet and rotting the wood so I was going to use some sealer


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a stand in my basement, made from standard cheap 2x6 lumber. For years now, it has easily held two fully decorated 75 gallon tanks. I have racks made from 2x4s that hold 2 40 gallons each. They were built in 1992, and are still in use, with no problem. 
If you use lots of screws, and do anything decorative after providing for a solid frame, you're laughing.
Mine aren't sealed. If the water is no longer IN the tanks, something is wrong...


----------



## windySI (Mar 24, 2012)

I tend to spill as I do water changes


----------



## oneye (Mar 25, 2012)

For my 55 gallon stand i took it to work and put a 2000 pound pallet on it.
held up fine. 
For my long gone 30 gallon had my brother and i stand on it.
For a finish 3 coats of spar varnish to withstand water.


----------



## windySI (Mar 24, 2012)

that looks really good, what are the locks for?


----------



## oneye (Mar 25, 2012)

to keep kids out
hate to have them drink any water conditioner or have them get hurt
messing around with various extra parts


----------



## windySI (Mar 24, 2012)

I guess I dont have to worry about that, i hope
Ill stand on it with my roommate to test it


----------



## oneye (Mar 25, 2012)

I really dont have to worry about that anymore they are bigger.
Just habit anymore to lock up anything bad.
good luck on your build


----------



## tetrafan01 (Sep 12, 2013)

check out youtube type I how to build what ever size sta nd you r looking for great ideas that work. I am fixing to build a 75 gallon stand talking about scary but I the one I am building will work*w3


----------



## MeganV (Sep 22, 2013)

I just did a 30 gallon tank build and built the stand and everything like your talking about.

I have one regret. Wish I would of just went 55 gallons. Trust me on this one.


----------

